# angeln roermond



## dancehallcologne (25. Juni 2007)

hallo zusammen habe mir vor einer woche den vispas in venlo geholt und wollte mit nem kollegen demnächst in roermond angeln gehen u meine frage ist ob ich in roermond auch angeln kann oder muss ich mir zusätzlich noch was anderes holen...da das beigelegt buch auf holländisch ist versteh ich nur bahnhof u bevor ich strafe zahle wollte ich mal nachhören........


----------



## Gufiwerfer (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

Grundsatz wäre wo Berufsschifahrt verkehrt darfst angeln,sprich hinter Roermond den Lateraalkanal,hast du denn noch ne Vergunning oder nur den Pass?


----------



## dancehallcologne (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

was ich habe ist den vispas u dat dicke büchlein wo die ganzen gewässer drauf sind ...was isn die vergiun......kann man das extra bekommen dachte eigentlich vispas reicht u kann 90 prozent befischen also habe in venlo insgesamt 43 euro bezahlt...also in roermond an der maas wo auch die seen sinn darf ich nit....


----------



## bad-dog77 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

die grote verguining kriegst du in holland an jeder post.kostet so um die zehn euro


----------



## hannes (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*



bad-dog77 schrieb:


> die grote verguining kriegst du in holland an jeder post.kostet so um die zehn euro




DAS war einmal!!

Seit 01.01.07 gibt es nur noch den VisPas.
Details dazu findet man mit der <Suche> genügend hier im Board


----------



## bad-dog77 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

Gut zu wissen Hännes!Das wusste ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## dancehallcologne (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

gibt es denn diese gewässerkarte auch irgendwo auf deutsch ........versteh nämlich nur bahnhof
|supergri


----------



## dancehallcologne (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

oh sorry meinte gewässerliste#q


----------



## wilhelm (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

Hallo dancehallcologne
Schau mal diesen Link :mhttp://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=731&taal=de-DE
Ansonsten musst du dir die Liste übersetzen lassen.(Wenn du dir das nächste mal die Papiere in Deutschland besorgst bekommst du auch eine deutsche Übersetzung dazu)
In der gegend um Roermond kann man mit der Verguinning eigentlich überall Angeln.Beachte aber das Nachtangelverbot auf den Maasseen.
:vik:wilhelm:vik:


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

In den Maas seen braucht man die Maasseen verguinning.


----------



## wilhelm (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

Hallo Lachsy
Normalerweise ist ab 2007 beim großen Visspass alles dabei,
siehe folgenden Link:http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/?ids=672&idp=757&taal=de-DE

:vik:wilhelm:vik:
und ein Petri noch dazu#6


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

ne ne vertue dich mal nicht, für die Maasseen brauchste den extra schein. Der ist in dem Vispas nicht drin. Den dann erhält man auch die liste der zu befischenden Maasseen.


----------



## wilhelm (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

Hallo Lachsy
Also ich habe mir die Papiere bei Saecker in Mönchengladbach geholt (HSV Schwalmen) da sind die Maasseen mit dabei und zwar bei der Gewässerliste in Deutscher Sprache.
:vik:wilhelm:vik:


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

@wilhelm
dann haste auch zusätzlich zum Vispas den Blauen schein der Maasverguinning.


----------



## wilhelm (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

Hallo Lachsy
Ergänzend möchte ich erwähnen das der Visspass nur noch mit einer Mitgliedschaft in einem Angelverein und nur zusammen mit der Liste der zu befischenden Gewässer herausgegeben wird.
Es sei denn der kleine Visspass wird geholt,der erlaubt aber nur das eingeschränkte Angeln mit einer Rute und verbietet die entnahme von Fisch.(gilt auch nur auf "Fahrgewässern")

:vik:wilhelm:vik:


----------



## wilhelm (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

Jo hab ich

:vik:wilhelm:vik:


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

Wilhelm, auch im angelverein kannst du auswählen, ob du zb die maaserlaubnis bzw sogar Roer.genehmigung willst.

so sieht sie aus

http://img459.*ih.us/img459/8167/p1260828qe5.jpg

@wilhelm, das meinte ich ja ohne den blauen schein, kein angeln in den Maasseen  trotz vispas


----------



## wilhelm (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln roermond*

Hallo Lachsy
Genau den habe ich ja auch.Den bekommst du bei HSV Schwalmen automatisch dazu.
Es ist ja eigentlich bekannt das man grundsätzlich immer eine Erlaubnis braucht und die Gewässerlisten schon genau studieren sollte.

Ein Petri noch und freundliche Grüße:vik:wilhelm:vik:


----------

